# If a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush then what's a hand full of bees worth?



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd say its worth a photo...


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

I hived one almost that small two years ago. The first year it built up to a med box and over wintered, only help was a frame of honey. Next spring found five frames of brood three with caped queen cells, did a three way split. This spring I have three hives with three or four boxes of brood.


----------

